# "Big Beam" flashlight



## FLUXU (Mar 18, 2007)

I ran across a "Big Beam" flashlight this weekend and I was curious if anyone knew anything about it. It had a head ( it swivelled up and down) about the size of a car headlight and the bulb was slightly smaller than an appliance bulb. It also had a serial number I believe. The battery box was about 6"x6"x8":candle:


----------



## DNova (Mar 18, 2007)

This? 
http://www.bigbeam.com/lanterns.html


----------



## Trashman (Mar 18, 2007)

DNova said:


> This?
> http://www.bigbeam.com/lanterns.html




I didn't think they still made those. I've got one from the early 70's (looks like model 166). It says it's made by "Teledyne Industries."


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2007)

FLUXU said:


> I ran across a "Big Beam" flashlight this weekend and I was curious if anyone knew anything about it. It had a head ( it swivelled up and down) about the size of a car headlight and the bulb was slightly smaller than an appliance bulb. It also had a serial number I believe. The battery box was about 6"x6"x8":candle:


Is it anything at all like this?







This is an Eveready Big Jim lantern just like the one I received for Christmas in the mid-1970s.


----------



## frogs3 (Mar 18, 2007)

That picture looks like a version of the Ray-O-Vac Sportsman (one of which I am holding now) or its Eveready equivalent. The first Eveready Big Jim was a 5 D-cell light, made in the late 1950's, which was the predecessor of the Mag lites in its style. I still have mine.

The Sportsman-type batteries are still sold, although the prices are a bit steep, running about $25-30 for the Ray-O-Vac version. The Duracell battery uses short "cells", giving less overall lifespan than the Eveready or Ray-O-Vac, which use full size F cells. These lights have long run-times which I haven't measured exactly but exceed two or more hours, with irregular, uneven beam patterns; the battery shelf-life is several years.

This style was an early water-resistant sealed beam light, and mine came with a swiveling, flashing rear bulb, and I have seen some without. Mine has no serial no. except on the battery, which is now made in China.

HAK


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2007)

Mine has both the gigantic sealed-beam front light and the flashing rear light on a pivoting arm.


----------



## Niteowl (Mar 19, 2007)

FLUXU said:


> I ran across a "Big Beam" flashlight this weekend and I was curious if anyone knew anything about it. It had a head ( it swivelled up and down) about the size of a car headlight and the bulb was slightly smaller than an appliance bulb. It also had a serial number I believe. The battery box was about 6"x6"x8":candle:




I've always loved these lights. I don't have one like you describe but I may seen one. I've seen the typical drawn box and a "toolbox" style about that size. One appeared to configured for four 6V lantern batteries. 





The one in the middle was found at a swap meet in a pile of junk. Very corroded, even through a side. I like the old silvered reflector with two replaceable bulbs. After some labored cleaning, I put two lantern batteries in it and it worked. Turns out it worked with one cell, not sure if it's hooked up parallel as it has the contacts, or one is a spare. The one one the right was picked up at a rummage sale years ago and still has the ACE Hardware pricetag on it, $18.53. The one on the left is older and in mint condition. I use it just for fun. The two on the left sit on my fireplce mantle, I'm surprised the wife tolerates them.

Like Trashman, I had no idea these were still made. Now I know I can get a new switch cover for the one, thanks DNova. Actually they'll be getting a call tomorrow and given the third degree about their lights. 

FLUXU , thanks for the opportunity to post about my lights.


----------

